# pension.



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I get two pensions from the dutch.One from the Government,like our ss and one from my old employer.How do I do these in regards to the US taxes. I pay taxes on them and the y are small.I've been told I don't have to do them but it doesn't sound right.
I know there is a tax treaty between the US and the Dutch.
Any help would be appreciated.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You really need to read the US-Dutch tax treaty to find your answer. Usually the section on pensions is somewhere around Article 18, 19 or 20. Each treaty is a bit different.

But in very general terms, most of the treaties seem to leave taxation of government pensions (US SS is considered a government pension, and in some treaties so are IRAs, 401Ks and other similar pension funds) to the tax service of the source government. A few treaties assign the right of taxation of all government pensions only to the government of the country in which the recipient is resident (examples I'm familiar with are the UK and Germany).

Private pensions - through an employer and not government mandated - usually are subject to tax by the country where the person is resident, but for US purposes have to be declared like any other income (and your only protection from double taxation is to use the Foreign Tax Credit to offset whatever you paid to your local government). 

And pensions you get for having worked for a government agency of any sort are usually taxed under completely different rules anyhow.

There are just too many variations to be able to advise you without referring to the proper tax treaty. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks. I inadvertently added them to my income the 2555ez for them.Looks like I'll have to go to the base and see what they may know.
Thanks for taking the time to answer the dumb questions

Bernie


----------

